# Bluescreen 124 Windows 7



## KhelgarEisenfaust (16. März 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich hatte gestern zweimal einen Bluescreen mit dem Code 124.

 Im Anhang befindet sich, wie erwähnt, eine Auswertung der Minidump Datei  mittels der Software BluescreenView und ein Screenshot des Tools Cpu-Z.

Im beigefügten URL befindet sich die Minidump Datei.
Da ich wenig versiert bin im Auslesen und der Bewertung einer Minidump   Datei, würde ich euch bitten, mir dabei zu helfen, was die Ursache des   Problems ist.

031512-21590-01.rar

 Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Khelgar


----------



## simpel1970 (17. März 2012)

Hallo Khelgar,

der Stop 0x124 Fehler tritt regelmäßig bei Übertaktungsproblemen auf (zu wenig Spannung CPU/Memory-Controller). Der CPU-Z Screen verrät mir, dass du die CPU mittels Bus-Frequenzerhöhung übertaktet hast. Stelle die Frequenz auf 200mhz ein und beobachte, ob die Bluescreens ausbleiben (wovon auszugehen ist).

Bei dem Phenom würde ich persönlich eh lieber über den Multi übertakten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## KhelgarEisenfaust (17. März 2012)

Hey simpel,

der Pc wurde mir von einem Freund zusammengestellt. Dieser ist leider für ein halbes Jahr in Australien. Er hat mir den Cpu übertaktet, dies hab ich allerdings erst in den letzten Wochen gemerkt. Deshalb hab ich leider keine Erfahrungen, was das Übertakten betrifft. Könntest du mir evtl. eine step-by-step Anleitung geben, wie ich diese Frequenz im Bios wieder runterfahre?

Würde mich sehr freuen,

vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruß,

Khelgar


----------



## simpel1970 (17. März 2012)

Ein Thread sollte reichen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...1-bluescreen-124-windows-7-a.html#post4047382 
In welchem der Beiden sollen wir weitermachen?

Bei einem Stop 0x124 Fehler kann ich leider keine SMBios Daten aus dem Minidumps ziehen. Bevor ich dir weiterhelfen kann, musst du mir daher erst noch sagen, was für ein Motherboard du hast (Poste am Besten ein Screenshot von CPU-Z -> Reiter "Mainboard").

Ganz allgemein:
PC starten -> mit ENTF ins Bios -> ins "Exit" Menü -> "Load Setup Defaults" oder "Load Opitmized Setups" auswählen -> Save&Exit


----------



## KhelgarEisenfaust (17. März 2012)

Hey simpel,

ich wusste nicht, dass auch noch ein zweiter Thread dieses Themas offen ist. Wenn ja, dann können wir gerne bei diesem hier weitermachen und den anderen schließen.

Die Anleitung, die du mir geschrieben hast, läuft im Prinzip darauf hinaus sämtliche Einstellungen wieder auf Default zu setzen...oder?
Dabei wird der Bus-Speed wieder auf die urspüngliche Frequenz (von ca. 200 Mhz) gestellt...oder?

Im Anhang habe ich dir noch ein Screenshot vom Mainboard hochgeladen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruß,

Khelgar


----------



## KhelgarEisenfaust (17. März 2012)

Hey simpel,

ich Bios vom Crosshair V Formula gibt es einen netten Shortcut (F5), mit dem sich das System automatisch optimierte Standartwerte  einstellt.

Ich hoffe, dass dies die Lösung war, die du mir vorgeschlagen hast?

Denkst du die Probleme mit dem Bluescreen sind damit behoben?

Was ich noch sagen wollte, die beiden Bluescreens sind jeweils in Battlefield 3 aufgetreten. Dabei wurde meine Cpu gute 80°C warm...ist das zu hoch? Hat er aufgrund dieser Temperatur abgeschaltet und zwei Bluescreens gezeigt...? Sollte ich mir eine Wakü einbauen oder wird die Temperatur durch das Einstellen der Standartwerte wieder deutlich sinken...?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruß


----------



## simpel1970 (17. März 2012)

Jupp, das ist der Shortcut für "Load Optimized Defaults". Mache bitte noch mal einen Screenshot von CPU-Z (Reiter CPU). Dann haben wir es "schwarz auf weiß".

80°C sind für eine Grafikkarte noch in Ordnung. Sollte die Grafikkarte zu heiß werden (pauschal gesagt, so um die 95 - 100°C), würde sie i.d.R. heruntertakten (throtteln), bevor es zum Absturz kommt. Um was für eine Grafikkarte handelt es sich genau?

Grüße


----------



## KhelgarEisenfaust (17. März 2012)

Hey simpel,

mit der Temperatur um die 80°C meinte ich eigentlich nicht meine Graka, sondern die Cpu.
Kann eine solche Temperatur im Betrieb bereits Schäden an der Cpu bewirken? Sollte ich mir eine Wakü einbauen?

Im Anhang noch der Screenshot vom "Reiter" Cpu aus Cpu-Z.
Er sollte nun wieder im Standartakt laufen.

Vielen Dank

Gruß

Khelgar


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. März 2012)

Was für einen Lüfter hast Du auf der CPU? Die Einstellungen sind auf Standard. Wie Simpel schon erwähnte, lieber über den Multi übertakten.
MfG


----------



## KhelgarEisenfaust (18. März 2012)

Auf der Cpu befindet sich ein normaler Box-Kühler und ein Lüfter. Im Gehäuse sind desweiteren 5 120mm und 1 200mm Lüfter gegen eventuelle Stauhitze verbaut. Trotzdem wird die Cpu im Betrieb gute 80°C warm.


----------



## mae1cum77 (19. März 2012)

Gerade bei den Phenom II sind die boxed Kühler schon mit Standardtakt sehr gefordert. Die TjMax, die auch CoreTemp ausliest, liegt bei *70°C*. 80° C sind zu viel, eigentlich sollte da das Board notabschalten (tut meins bei 80° C, läßt sich im BIOS einstellen). Die Gehäusebelüftung ist gut, allerdings kann der Kühler irgendwann die Wärme nicht mehr schnell genug abführen, dann steigt sie u.U. rasant an. Das System wird dabei instabil.
Also: Übertaktung unbedingt rausnehmen und erst einen guten Kühler kaufen. Habe selbst den preiswerten Arctic Cooling Freezer Extreme (Rev.2) und mein auf 3,8 GHz getakteter 965 BE erreicht maximal 65° C bei Prime95.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. März 2012)

KhelgarEisenfaust schrieb:


> mit der Temperatur um die 80°C meinte ich eigentlich nicht meine Graka, sondern die Cpu.
> Kann eine solche Temperatur im Betrieb bereits Schäden an der Cpu bewirken? Sollte ich mir eine Wakü einbauen?



Mit welchem Programm liest du aus? 
Lass bitte Prime95, CoreTemp und HWMonitor laufen und mache uns einen Screenshot nach ca. 5min.

Eine Wakü ist sicherlich nicht notwendig. Ein guter CPU-Luft-Kühler geht auch und schont den Geldbeutel.
Evtl. sitzt auch nur der CPU-Kühler nicht richtig? Als erste Maßnahme den Kühler abbauen, Wärmeleitpaste erneuern (alte WLP entfernen, neue WLP hauchdünn auftragen).


----------



## KhelgarEisenfaust (20. März 2012)

Hey Leute,

also ich hab die Problematik mit der Temperatur bereits mit den Tools CPUCool und Speedfan erkannt.
Um nochmal sicher zu gehen, hab ich auch das Tool CoreTemp installiert und das Ergebnis habe ich im Anhang beigefügt.

Könnt ihr mir sagen, was Tj. Max. bedeutet und warum keine momentanen Temperaturwerte der CPU angezeigt werden, sondern lediglich die Minimal- bzw. Maximalwerte??

Vielen Dank wiedermal im Voraus 

Gruß

Khelgar


----------



## simpel1970 (21. März 2012)

Die TJ Temperatur ist die (ausgelesene) maximal zulässige Kerntemperatur (im Gegensatz zur TCase Temperatur, die von AMD -je nach Prozzi- auf ~62°C spezifiziert wird).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum die Angaben nicht entsprechend angezeigt werden, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen (müsste sich ein andere User bitte zu äußern, der das mit einem AMD Prozzi überprüfen kann).
Aber überprüfe das Meßergebnis mit HWMonitor.


----------



## mae1cum77 (21. März 2012)

Der "CPU #0"-Wert ist die momentane Temperatur, mit 44°C. Interessant, daß bei Dir die TjMax bei 90°C liegt. Bei meinem 965 BE gibt Coretemp eine TjMax von 70°C an.


----------



## KhelgarEisenfaust (21. März 2012)

Hey Leute,

heißt das der TjMax. ist der maximal mögliche Temperaturwert, nach dessen Überschreitung der PC notabgeschaltet wird?

Könnt ihr mir evtl. eine Anleitung geben, wie ich diesen Wert im Bios auf 70 oder 80°C, je nach dem welchen Maximalwert ihr mir empfehlen würdet, absenken kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruß

Khelgar


----------



## simpel1970 (21. März 2012)

TJMax: maximale Kerntemperatur
TCaseMax: maximale CPU Temperatur (im Bereich Heatspreader).

Die TCaseMax gibt AMD vor: AMD Processors for Desktops: AMD Phenom= (62°C)
Die TJMax ist allerdings nicht näher spezifiziert.

Poste bitte einen Screenshot von HWMonitor, um die Unterschiedlichen Temperaturen unter Last sehen zu können.


----------

